# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Skręcenie stawu kolanowego, a moja sytuacja?

## IwoS

Byłem u chirurga. Stwierdził skręcenie stawu kolanowego. Podczas wykręcania kolana można było zauważyć lekki luz w miejscu, w którym mnie boli i w które dostałem (wewnętrzna część kolana z przodu), czyli więzadło przednie zewnętrzne. Ale nie wpisał tego w rozpoznaniu, nie wspomniał o naderwaniu, naciągnięciu, czy czymś innym. Więc nie wiem dokładnie co mi dolega. Zalecił 2 tygodnie o kulach i stabilizatorze, potem tydzień jeszcze w stabilizatorze jeśli wszystko będzie dobrze. Ktoś może mi powiedzieć, czy jak mam lekki luz (kolano nie trzyma się tak mocno, jak w zdrowej nodze) to naderwane więzadło? Czy tylko wynik skręcenia kolana i naciągnięte więzadło? Nie wiem, co mam robić. I czy to poważne. Pomocy!

----------


## IwoS

Kolano mnie pobolewa w rzepce i w miejscu więzadła podczas prostowania. Podczas chodzenia i zginania też, ale mniej. Zdecydowanie mniej. Stabilność jest.

----------


## Ważka

Ja bym postawiła na rehabilitację przede wszystkim!!! Wzmocnienie kolana, przykładowo wciskanie piłki w scianę, stabilizaotr jak najbardziej, jedz żelki, galaretki,aby wzmocnić kolano, maź, może jakiś suplement, przykładowo coś z kolagenem lub glukozaminą, wybrałam 4Flex, brałam to po swojej kontuzji na nartach,aby wzmocnić staw. I ciesz się, ze nie masz zerwanego więzadła!To najważniejsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w/g mnie i moich doświadczeń po kontuzji kolana-sama się uderzyłam drzwiami auta- też bym zdecydowała się na dłuższe chodzenie w stabilizatorze, miałam taki na całą nogę i nawet zostało mi  wskazane by spać w nim. A ten 4Flex, to tylko przy kontuzjach jest zażywany?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

Witam! Ze swojej strony dodam, że suplement diety 4Flex zawiera w skłądzie Fortigel - kolagen naturalnego pochodzenia. Kolagen to białko, które stanowi budulec macierzy chrząstki (95%), a białko w postaci peptydów pomaga utrzymać zdrowe kości, wspiera wzrost i utrzymanie masy mięśniowej. Profilaktycznie można stosować go nieprzerwanie, tak aby we właściwy sposób wspomagać ochronę stawów (nie tylko w przypadku kontuzji). Zaleca się regularne jego stosowanie przez dłuższy czas (minimum 3 miesiące). Zapraszam także na naszą stronę internetową, gdzie znajduje się poradnik "Jak dbać o stawy", w którym można znaleźć wiele cennych porad.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## marylka

Czy 4flex można brać w każdym wieku , bez obawy o jakieś skutki uboczne?

----------


## Ważka

Zastanawiam się przez jaką substancję (o ile taka jest zawarta w jakimkolwiek suplemencie, a podejrzewam, że jest) wchłania się lepiej kolagen-najwidoczniej nie wyczytałam tego w ulotce. Coś czuję, że powinnam uzupełnić swoją widzę na temat budowy stawu kolanowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy 4flex można brać w każdym wieku , bez obawy o jakieś skutki uboczne?


Marylka, ja biorę 4flex w opcji dla osób starszych z racji mojego wieku, więc chyba każdy może  :Smile:

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

Witam ponownie! Suplement diety 4Flex przeznaczony jest dla osób dorosłych, a więc mogą go stosować wszystkie osoby w wieku powyżej 18 lat. Dla osób w wieku 50+ przeznaczony jest suplement 4Flex Silver + wapń + witamina D. Dodam też, że produkty linii 4Flex nie powodują skutków ubocznych i są w pełni bezpieczne.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Zastanawiam się przez jaką substancję (o ile taka jest zawarta w jakimkolwiek suplemencie, a podejrzewam, że jest) wchłania się lepiej kolagen-najwidoczniej nie wyczytałam tego w ulotce. Coś czuję, że powinnam uzupełnić swoją widzę na temat budowy stawu kolanowego.


To zasługa wyjątkowej, zhydrolizowanej formy cząsteczki - Fortigelu. Ma ona optymalną wielkość i ułatwia jego wchłanianie.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## marylka

Dziękuje za odpowiedź . Ten dodatkowy wapń i witaminy , przydadzą się w moim wieku. Tak więc jutro kupię i spróbuje tego 4flex silver

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jaki jest pożądany czas przyjmowania suplementów?  Być może jest specjalna dieta, dla osób po uszkodzeniu stawów? Nigdy nie korzystałam z suplementów;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podejrzewam, że po miesiącu może nie pomóc suplement, chyba najbardziej preferowanym i polecanym okresem przyjmowania takich substytutów to 3 miesiące

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

Jak wspomniałam wyżej, minimalny czas stosowania suplementu diety 4Flex to 3 miesiące. Dodam też, że prowadzenie zdrowego trybu życia i stosowanie zrównoważonej diety są niezbędne dla zachowania dobrego stanu zdrowia.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ten okres 3 miesiące jest dla wszystkich  czy to indywidualna sprawa ?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> czy ten okres 3 miesiące jest dla wszystkich  czy to indywidualna sprawa ?


Okres ten jest rekomendowany dla wszystkich stosujących 4Flex tak, aby osiągnąć optymalne rezultaty zwiększenia ruchomości i elastyczności stawów.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok. Po przeczytaniu kilku pozytywnych opinii poszłam i kupiłam ten 4Flex. Zaczynam stosowanie. Zobaczymy czy pomoże.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Ok. Po przeczytaniu kilku pozytywnych opinii poszłam i kupiłam ten 4Flex. Zaczynam stosowanie. Zobaczymy czy pomoże.


W takim razie życzę powodzenia i mam nadzieję, że suplement 4Flex będzie pomocny i pomoże. 

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi, czy ten 4Flex pomaga na reumatyzm? Jestem młoda, a boli mnie przed zmiana pogody stara kontuzja. Coś można na to poradzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję udać się do lekarza, a w między czasie robić ćwiczenia wzmacniające. Wiadomo, że sama się nie wyleczysz, ale możesz sobie pomóc. Do tego brałabym jakiś suplement diety z kolagenem.

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Powiedzcie mi, czy ten 4Flex pomaga na reumatyzm? Jestem młoda, a boli mnie przed zmiana pogody stara kontuzja. Coś można na to poradzić?


Oczywiście, że tak. 4Flex będzie pomocny w przypadku zmian reumatycznych.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź Pani Agnieszko. Przejdę się do lekarza, ale zanim to zrobię to trochę czasu minie, a w tym czasie pobiorę ten 4Flex.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pod jaką postacią jest ten suplement?

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Pod jaką postacią jest ten suplement?


Suplement 4Flex dostępny jest w formie saszetek z proszkiem.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy są jakiekolwiek badania potwierdzające skuteczność tego specyfiku?

----------


## nnn123

4Flex to sam tylko kolagen (btw. zwykła witamnina C stymuluje produkcję kolagenu w organizmie). Ja bym polecał zwykłą i niedrogą glukozaminę z kwasem bosweliowym albo flexus (jeszcze co innego).

Ktoś kto napisał o tym 4F.. ma w nicku to samo a więc zapewne wziął kasę za napisanie tego.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> czy są jakiekolwiek badania potwierdzające skuteczność tego specyfiku?


Badania kliniczne przeprowadzone na Harvardzie oraz Uniwersytecie TUFTS w Stanach Zjednoczonych potwierdzają działanie składnika aktywnego Fortigelu na odbudowę chrząstki stawowej. Wyniki powyższych badań zostały zaprezentowane na kongresie medycznym w Montrealu zorganizowanym przez międzynarodowe stowarzyszenie OARSI (Osteoarthritis Research Society International). W badaniach tych potwierdzono przy użyciu technik obrazowania rezonansem magnetycznym MRI, iż suplementacja kolagenem (fortigelem) odbudowuje chrząstkę stawową zdegenerowaną w przebiegu choroby zwyrodnieniowej stawów (łac. osteoarhtitis). 

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Arvacia

Czy na diecie, która znacznie ucina dzienną rację kcal ( na poziomie 1200 kcal) można brać 4flex?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na diecie, która znacznie ucina dzienną rację kcal ( na poziomie 1200 kcal) można brać 4flex?


Ja byłam kiedyś na restrykcyjnej diecie i spokojnie stosowałam 4Flex. Dużo ćwiczyłam i biegałam i ten suplement ratował mi zdrowie :Smile:

----------


## onlineekspert4flex

> Czy na diecie, która znacznie ucina dzienną rację kcal ( na poziomie 1200 kcal) można brać 4flex?


Tak, oczywiście. Suplement 4Flex można przyjmować będąc na diecie. Dodam, że prowadzenie zdrowego trybu życia i stosowanie zrównoważonej diety są niezbędne dla zachowania dobrego stanu zdrowia.

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka Czarnecka
________________________
Online Ekspert marki 4Flex

----------


## Inga1234

4flex to bardzo dobry lek mi pomógł przy moich schorzeniach

----------

